# Crock-pot cooking....



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Just thought I would ask what is your favorite meal to cook in the crock-pot. I have chicken in the frig to cook tomorrow. If anything, I'll try chicken chili. I have recipe books but just looking for something different.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Hmmm... try googling “crock pot chicken”

...or not. I’m on a roll tonight!

lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Crock Pot Macaroni And Cheese Recipe - Genius Kitchen

Don't omit the eggs. The custardy texture is the best part.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Also, if you don't have one, get an Instant Pot. Doubles as a pressure cooker/crock pot. I made some amazing chili in it a few weeks ago. No soaking the pinto beans either because I pressure cooked them. Took about 2 hours start to finish and you could stand a fork in it when it was done.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I realize this does not help you for tomorrow, but Crock-Pot lasagna is absolutely delicious. I also enjoy an inexpensive roast and with just a few seasonings, you can make carne asada. It's delicious. Be sure to marinate the roast overnight.

ETA: this has never happened to me, but I had always heard that if you put frozen meat in your Crock-Pot, it might break the ceramic dish.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

cc48kel said:


> Just thought I would ask what is your favorite meal to cook in the crock-pot. I have chicken in the frig to cook tomorrow. If anything, I'll try chicken chili. I have recipe books but just looking for something different.


My family favorites include Thai Beef Stew

100+ Favorite Slow Cooker Recipes - Cooking Light 


(ETA: You have to scroll down for the Thai Curry Beef Stew. But there are a lot of good recipes on here. We did the Brazilian Fajiota sp?) too. That was really good.) 

and my version of pot roast which is one or two CHUCK pot roasts. There should be enough meat to almost crowd the pot. You don't want the lid lifting and releasing steam, but you don't want the poor roast sitting all by its lonely self not all cuddled in the pot either. Take the roast(s) and brown. Throw into the slow cooker with an onion or two and some thyme. Put it on low and LEAVE IT ALONE all day, 10 to 12 to... really forgiving. Just do not try to cook it on high for a shorter period. I then make gravy with a flour and water slurry on high or in a separate sauce pan. I serve it with mashed potatoes.

I usually use the crock pot when I will be gone all day, so beef and the cheaper cuts of pork work best. Chicken does not take a long time to cook. While many people call it fall off the bone tender, I find chicken cooked all day to be dry. I have done whole chickens for about 6 hours on low that came out really yummy but no crispy skin like roasted. Great gravy though.

A super easy one is to take one of the cheap pork roasts like butt, stick it in the slow cooker with a little bit of stock and onions. Cook it all day. Then shred the meat with a form and add bbq sauce. BBQ pork sammichs. Yum yum.

Good luck!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

We're crock pot addicts, and have heard great things about the Instant Pot... 

My favorite is lentil soup or various flavors of bean soups like 

http://everydayrussian.com/?p=350

Or

https://www.runnersworld.com/recipes/russian-beet-and-bean-soup

Getting in touch with our inner Russian - wife's grandparents were ethnic Russian.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> I realize this does not help you for tomorrow, but Crock-Pot lasagna is absolutely delicious. I also enjoy an inexpensive roast and with just a few seasonings, you can make carne asada. It's delicious. Be sure to marinate the roast overnight.
> 
> ETA: this has never happened to me, but I had always heard that if you put frozen meat in your Crock-Pot, it might break the ceramic dish.


I have done this many times with frozen chicken to prolong the cooking time. While I thought the results were not very good, it did not break the pot.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

You can do endless things with a crock pot. For a simple cheap recipe I would just chop an onion and a couple cloves of garlic up and toss them in with a can of soup mix like cream of mushroom or something similar. 4 hours on high. Serve with rice and steamed veggies. 

Or you could add a little ketchup, honey, soy sauce, garlic, ginger, and onion for a little more tangy flavored chicken. Same sides. 

Agree, just Google crock pot chicken and you will see countless recipes. Pick something that sounds good. Pork chops and chicken can be used for any recipe you find for either.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

This one is yummy.

Slow Cooker Curried Butternut Squash Soup Recipe | Little Spice Jar


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

We bought DD2 the cutest little crock pot in her school colors. Much to our surprise she uses it. DD1 broke hers in a week, she's averse to them. 

Haven't tried lasagna yet. Sounds promising.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Also as a Texan i have to advise against crock pot chili. You really need variable heat at times and you cant just throw ingredients in the pot and walk away for 8 hours if you want to develop the flavors properly. Just saying...


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

How could I forget? Crack [email protected]


https://cookiesandcups.com/slow-cooker-crack-chicken/

@john117
https://www.thespruce.com/nesss-crock-pot-lasagna-3055185

I make half of the recipe because it just makes a crazy amount of lasagna. I also usually do two-ish jars of sauce because I like it saucy. Sometimes if I'm feeling frisky, I add alfredo sauce. It was off the charts delicious.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Also as a Texan i have to advise against crock pot chili. You really need variable heat at times and you cant just throw ingredients in the pot and walk away for 8 hours if you want to develop the flavors properly. Just saying...


I am NOT a Texan. And I totally agree!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Also as a Texan i have to advise against crock pot chili. You really need variable heat at times and you cant just throw ingredients in the pot and walk away for 8 hours if you want to develop the flavors properly. Just saying...


So my weight watchers chili would be blasphemy in the crock pot?:crying:


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

lucy999 said:


> TheDudeLebowski said:
> 
> 
> > Also as a Texan i have to advise against crock pot chili. You really need variable heat at times and you cant just throw ingredients in the pot and walk away for 8 hours if you want to develop the flavors properly. Just saying...
> ...


Nah, not blasphemy. It will just turn out a little flat and lacking in the flavor department. Blasphemy in Texas is someone inviting you over for a BBQ, and you show up and they are just cooking burgers and steaks on a grill. THAT IS NOT BBQ!!! Lol.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh my goodness.. so many ideas... and motivation to use the crock-pot!!

I have heard about the lasagna but haven't made it yet. I do make lentil soup for myself because family won't eat it.. But it's delish! I used to do beef stew but kids are picky for whatever reason so I will try the beef roast version. The kids like b-que pork in there. 

I will try chicken and dumplings for tomorrow.---- that's a hit too.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Never heard of the 'crack chicken' but will try!! When I'm lazy I just add chicken and cream of soup and they usually eat it with rice or some bread. Or I will add Verde Sauce with the chicken for shredded tacos...

I do make chili for spouse and I every now and then.. But I think the family likes chicken chili more than the regular kind which is fine.. whatever works I guess.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Crockpot Beef Stew ~ but please cook it on low for 6-7 hours!

Same goes for Chicken and Dumplings!!*


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Lentils with Costco Italian vinegar, a nice white cheese, and hearty wheat bread. And a glass of wine. Even my kids love it.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

My wife makes a wicked good North Carolina style bbq pulled pork in the crock. 

Funny thing, I also love to make shredded pork, Mexican style, for carnitas tacos, but I do mine in the pressure cooker.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Irish Guinness and beef stew. It’s my most requested recipe lol


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

/


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm going to try the crock pot lasagna! I've been craving pasta. Thanks for the link @lucy999

I made chicken & dumplings last weekend and that's always heaven! I make mashed potatoes with it. The dumplings are just quartered biscuits dropped in on the top. 

During my work week, I'm always bothered by the cook times because I'm gone over 10 hours for the day. Most recipes call for 4-6 hrs of cook time, sometimes 8. I could do a delay start or even let it stay on the warm setting, I suppose, but I just don't like food sitting on the counter like that. It bothers me. I'm particular about how long uncooked, or even cooked, food sits out.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I use chicken breasts to make taco chicken in the crock pot. Chicken breasts, a package of taco seasoning and a jar of salsa. I just put it on low in the morning and it's done when I get home in the afternoon - so, 6-8 hours. Shred the chicken up with a fork, and it's great for chicken tacos. It's also good just over a salad, added to soup, or in pretty much anything that calls for shredded chicken and works well with the mild tex-mex flavor. I put any leftovers in the freezer for quick meals later. 

We eat a lot of venison as well. I cut a venison roast up into cubes, dredge it in seasoned flour and brown quickly in a skillet. Throw it in the crockpot with your favorite cream-of soup, mushrooms, and onions, and let it go on low all day. Serve it over rice, mashed potatoes, or buttered egg noodles. 

I like Mississippi Roast, as well. Put a chuck roast (or venison roast) in the crock pot, top it with a few pats of butter and sprinkle with an envelope of powdered ranch dressing mix, an envelope of powdered au jus mix, several pepperoncini, and a bit of the pepperoncini juice. Cook on low until the meat is tender. Opt for the lower-sodium versions of the powdered mixes, if salt is a concern for you.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Not sure what it is called. I like to cut up some Keilbasi or Smoked Suasage, potatoes, baby carrots and some pineapple. Place them in the crock pot and smother them in sweet-n-sour sauce. Cook on low until the carrots and potatoes are soft and voila!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> How could I forget? Crack [email protected]
> 
> 
> https://cookiesandcups.com/slow-cooker-crack-chicken/
> ...


Crack chicken is amazing.  Served on a good crusty bolillo....mmmmm


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ynot said:


> Not sure what it is called. I like to cut up some Keilbasi or Smoked Suasage, potatoes, baby carrots and some pineapple. Place them in the crock pot and smother them in sweet-n-sour sauce. Cook on low until the carrots and potatoes are soft and voila!


That sounds good, but does the sweet & sour sauce overpower? I'm wondering if a little teriyaki instead would really set off the pineapple.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> That sounds good, but does the sweet & sour sauce overpower? I'm wondering if a little teriyaki instead would really set off the pineapple.


Actually it is the smokiness of the sausage or keilbasi that takes over. But I teriyaki might work too.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Hands down my favorite crock pot dish is gumbo. We have a large family, so the portions below are equally large, if perhaps a little vague...

Start with the roux, melting either lard or bacon grease in a pan, then adding flour and stirring continuously (it tends to burn) until it's golden brown (or maybe a little darker) with a not-quite-pudding-like consistency.

Next, add a bunch (a couple of cups each, maybe) of diced celery, diced green pepper, and diced onions. Also 2 or 3 minced garlic cloves. Cook for 5-10 minutes. Dump the mess in the crock pot.

Add a pound or so of andouille sausage. Cook a pound or so of chicken in the pan you just vacated and add it. Salt, pepper, cayenne pepper and tabasco sauce to taste. 

Cook all damn day. About an hour before it's time to eat, add a pound or so of sliced okra. About a half-hour before, add a pound of shrimp (make sure your pot is cranked up and boiling at this point), a teaspoon or so of file powder, and parsley.

Serve over rice, and cry because it's so good.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

GTdad said:


> Hands down my favorite crock pot dish is gumbo. We have a large family, so the portions below are equally large, if perhaps a little vague...
> 
> Start with the roux, melting either lard or bacon grease in a pan, then adding flour and stirring continuously (it tends to burn) until it's golden brown (or maybe a little darker) with a not-quite-pudding-like consistency.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

GTdad said:


> Hands down my favorite crock pot dish is gumbo. We have a large family, so the portions below are equally large, if perhaps a little vague...
> 
> Start with the roux, melting either lard or bacon grease in a pan, then adding flour and stirring continuously (it tends to burn) until it's golden brown (or maybe a little darker) with a not-quite-pudding-like consistency.
> 
> ...


Seriously though, one thing I never really understand is when to pre-cook the meat before adding to the slow cooker. So in this instance, what's the benefit of cooking the chicken before adding it?

Also, how much (and what kind of) liquid do you add to the roux? I'm guessing just some chicken broth?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Seriously though, one thing I never really understand is when to pre-cook the meat before adding to the slow cooker. So in this instance, what's the benefit of cooking the chicken before adding it?
> 
> Also, how much (and what kind of) liquid do you add to the roux? I'm guessing just some chicken broth?


I cook the chicken because I'm paranoid about it being undercooked, but a rational person could probably forego that step.

And yes, chicken broth is a good choice. I also forgot to mention the bay leaf or two. But it's not like I actually use recipes or anything. It's a question of what seems right, and what I actually have on hand.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ynot said:


> Actually it is the smokiness of the sausage or keilbasi that takes over. But I teriyaki might work too.


This has my imagination going. My local grocery store has pre-marinated Korean BBQ chicken thighs. I'm going to chunk a few of those in with some cubed potatoes, pineapple and supplement with a little teriyaki. Good lord.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Seriously though, one thing I never really understand is when to pre-cook the meat before adding to the slow cooker. So in this instance, what's the benefit of cooking the chicken before adding it?
> 
> Also, how much (and what kind of) liquid do you add to the roux? I'm guessing just some chicken broth?



The usual reason to pre-cook meat before adding it to the slow cooker is to get a nice brown crust on it. Browning adds extra depth and dimension to the flavor. It's not necessary, of course, as the meat will cook completely in the slow cooker, but it adds a little something to the finished dish. 


I use chicken stock and good beer in my gumbo. I stir in the beer and whisk it into the roux to thin it, then use the stock as my main liquid as needed to give the consistency I want.


----------



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

Throw four large boneless chicken breasts into the crock pot. Add one jar of picante sauce and a packet of taco seasoning. Cook on low 4-6 hours. If a little watery drain some off and shred the chicken. You can make anything from this...tacos, burritos, enchiladas, quesadillas, etc. It makes alot and freezes well.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> How could I forget? Crack [email protected]
> 
> 
> https://cookiesandcups.com/slow-cooker-crack-chicken/
> ...


I made the lasagna last night. It turned out real good. I doubled the sauce like lucy suggested. I accidentally forgot the onion; it still turned out great. And, uh, we have a lot left over so it went in the freezer for leftovers next week!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a real love/hate relationship going on with my crock pot. Lasagna has never turned out particularly well, nor has pulled pork.

I think I am in need of remedial tutoring. 

One thing I can say that is THE BOMB is a whole crock pot chicken. No, you will NOT have crispy skin, but the end product is flavorful and makes for great leftover chicken stock. My husband made this for me early in our courtship. Perhaps one of the reasons I feel so hard for him ...

Crock Pot Chicken. A worthy way to utilize the crock pot.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Recipe please?


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Stews and my husband loves them.I make a good beef stew with beef,potatoes,carrots and peas beef broth.The first time I made it around my husband,he said it was good right away.


----------

